# Proxy für 2. Internetzugang einrichten

## boerni

Moin Moin!

An meinem Gentoo Homeserver hängen 2 Internet Zugänge, die interfaces nennen wir ppp0 und ppp1 (ADSL und UMTS). Selber ist da noch ein Netzwerk dran, eth0 für meine ganzen Rechner.

Die defaultroute geht über ppp0, also alles was ich mache, ob irc, ssh, http, ftp usw. geht über den Zugang unter ppp0.

Wie richte ich einen Proxy auf dem Server so ein, dass alle über Proxy angeforderten HTTP-Sachen über ppp1 gehen, während alle anderen nicht über proxy angeforderten sachen, auch HTTP über ppp0 gehen?

----------

## manuels

ich weiß nicht ob das vielleicht mit einem ettercap-Filter klappt.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich denke du musst das mit iptables und iproute2 machen.

Guck dir das mal an. Ist so in etwa das selbe, bzw sollte auf deinene Sachen anpassbar sein

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/iproute2-iptables-multiple-routes-squid-with-kernel-2-6-29-a-724406/

Sebastian

----------

